# Relocating to Los Cabos, hoping to meet other families there



## StefSJD2012 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

My husband and I are relocating to SJD in a few weeks from Oregon. We have a young child (15 months) and are hoping to meet other families with young children to meet up with. Even if your children are not in the same age range, we agree that it would be really nice to meet some like minded, family-oriented people down there right off the bat.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

SJD????
Maybe folks from Baja Sur might know, but the rest of us haven't a clue.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am sure the OP is referring to San Jose del Cabo, Baja California Sur...


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

SJD is the code for the international airport serving Los Cabos (San José del Cabo and Cabo San Lucas). Here in La Paz, people generally use SJD only when referring to the airport.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The 'texting generation' will drive us nuts in time. We old timers like whole words. In my case, I have to use the computer's voice, since I can't read, and abbreviations, slang & foreign words just don't work. Also, Baja is a very separate world from the mainland of Mexico and is foreign to most posters. It is quite unlike the Mexico we know and love.


----------

